# Best of both worlds bit quiet but also lively when u want it.



## Joe-79 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all, well I posted a message on here few weeks ago, mentioning that me and my family was thinking of moving to Murcia, well the missus went over there at weekend to Trampolin Hill an she wasn't overly impressed, she was disappointed with lack of local aminaties and also atmosphere. So we're now looking else where we're looking at renting a villa, with 3 beds. So if anyone has any ideas of areas that would b really gratfully received. We ideally would like somewhere not to far from a international school and airport. Many thanks. Joe.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Joe-79 said:


> We ideally would like somewhere not to far from a international school and airport. Many thanks. Joe.


Hi Joe

The key to finding the right place is to define your priorities and to narrow down your search areas.

Given that you've defined two of your priorities—near to an airport and near to an international school—should allow you now to narrow down your areas. 

The primary airports you'd need to look at would be, Barcelona, Valencia, Murcia, Alicante, Almeria, Malaga and possibly Granada. The UK airports these Spanish airports fly to (any particular areas in the UK you'd want to fly from?) would also allow you to narrow down an area. Add in a search for international schools near to these Spanish airports should also allow you to narrow your areas down even further.

Once you have a shortlist of areas—go over and have a look around and see if you like any of them.

Finding the right place to settle may seem like trying to find a needle in a haystack but if you approach the task rationally and logically using your priorities as a starting point the task actually becomes quite logical.

To be honest it's as simple as this really. Defining what your priorities are is probably the hardest part—and you've already done that.


----------



## Joe-79 (Mar 12, 2014)

zenkarma said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> The key to finding the right place is to define your priorities and to narrow down your search areas.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the advice and yeah it makes sense to look at it like that. Thanks again.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Although it's handy to live near an airport, how many times a year would this actually affect you? Nowhere in Spain is more than 2 or 3 hours drive from an international airport. 

But other factors would affect you every day, such as being in walking distance from shops, bars etc; whether the area has people living there all year round or most of the houses are holiday homes; whether you need English-speaking services at the doctors or hospitals.

So make a check list and decide what your real priorities are!


----------

